# When the BORER PATROL & TSA steals your life's savings ....



## BadGas (Jun 4, 2018)

YES.. I'm talking about those 2 dirty little words .. that we're hearing quite a bit more of these days .. CIVIL FORFEITURE. 

*TSA and Border Patrol stole his life savings but never charged him with a crime

*His American dream was helping his family in Albania.
It ended when he walked through security at Cleveland Hopkins International Airport.
A U.S. citizen for more than a decade, Rustem Kazazi was flying back to Europe to help his Albanian family repair their home and maybe even to buy a little beach house somewhere along the Adriatic Sea. He placed $58,100 into three clearly marked envelopes, then packed the money away in his carry-on luggage.

It was 13 years of his life savings ? and the federal government took every penny.TSA employees discovered the cash, and agents with U.S. Customs and Border Protection seized it. 

Read more here ....
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...fe-savings-but-never-charged-him-with-a-crime


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Jun 4, 2018)

How can they legally do this? This sounds horrible bro.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Jun 4, 2018)

Now the poor guy probably can't afford a lawyer to get his cake back.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 4, 2018)

paulweber55 said:


> How can they legally do this? This sounds horrible bro.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk



The Feds do it all the time. Did it to my son, took everything he had so he had no money to hire a lawyer and defend himself. Even so, he defended himself. DOJ charged him with 89 counts of all sorts of made up crap; everything from bank and wire fraud to money laundering and more. He was acquitted of all charges but one where he put the wrong number of employees on a credit card merchant account application. For this he got 11 years in Federal Prison. Our Judicial system is so screwed up and so evil it is just unbelievable. I never would have believed this could happen here in the US until it happened to my son.

It all started when the FTC came and wanted $10,000,000.00 because they did not like his business model. They had no specifics, just pay up or we will destroy you. He didn't believe them; he does now.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2018)

solidassears said:


> The Feds do it all the time. Did it to my son, took everything he had so he had no money to hire a lawyer and defend himself. Even so, he defended himself. DOJ charged him with 89 counts of all sorts of made up crap; everything from bank and wire fraud to money laundering and more. He was acquitted of all charges but one where he put the wrong number of employees on a credit card merchant account application. For this he got 11 years in Federal Prison. Our Judicial system is so screwed up and so evil it is just unbelievable. I never would have believed this could happen here in the US until it happened to my son.
> 
> It all started when the FTC came and wanted $10,000,000.00 because they did not like his business model. They had no specifics, just pay up or we will destroy you. He didn't believe them; he does now.



what kind of business was it?


----------



## solidassears (Jun 4, 2018)

Prince said:


> what kind of business was it?



He had an online marketing company; lots of different things; he processed a lot of credit card purchases for other businesses; one of the biggest one was online poker.


----------



## T Woods (Jun 4, 2018)

Damn man, sounds like they needed someone to go down and he drew the shortest straw. Maybe with gambling laws eroding he could clear his name and hopefully get through it.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2018)

solidassears said:


> He had an online marketing company; lots of different things; *he processed a lot of credit card purchases for other businesses; one of the biggest one was online poker*.



lol well I can see how that all looked a bit suspicious.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 4, 2018)

Prince said:


> lol well I can see how that all looked a bit suspicious.



Not at all, at the time Harry Reid had pushed a law trough making poker a game of skill and not considered gambling. They were pissed when he wouldn't pay the $10 mil blackmail. So they did just what they said they would; destroy him.. But so far, he's OK, yeah they took his money and he is locked up, but I doubt it will last; too much corruption and too many lies to put him away. Even the jurors flied complaints against the judge. It's just sickening they can take every thing you have without a conviction; sell off your real estate and everything else to pay the receiver etc. It's all so crooked and corrupt I would never have believed it had I not seen it and been there.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh and Harry got a cool Mil in cash for pushing the legislation through


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2018)

That?s cray


----------



## BadGas (Jun 6, 2018)

Yup.. legally they can take your money under suspicion of drug money or laundering.. Even if it turns out the suspect is innocemt.. the cops usually fight it and say they suspect illegal activity. . Its almost worst than eminent domain issues.



paulweber55 said:


> How can they legally do this? This sounds horrible bro.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Brown (Jun 6, 2018)

people are saying that Obama and Hillary took the money and gave it to muslims


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Jun 6, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> people are saying that Obama and Hillary took the money and gave it to muslims


Stealing is horrible.
I don't understand the Muslims part.
Usually Muslims have money. Muslims are very driven people. It's a part of their religion to be focused on having a successful life/career. 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Brown (Jun 6, 2018)

paulweber55 said:


> Stealing is horrible.
> I don't understand the Muslims part.
> Usually Muslims have money. Muslims are very driven people. It's a part of their religion to be focused on having a successful life/career.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk



nice try
muslims like to kill, Obama is muslim


----------



## BadGas (Jun 7, 2018)

No they didn't give them money, except in the case of Iran... 

They mostly gave them guns.. 

They being Isis



Otto Brown said:


> people are saying that Obama and Hillary took the money and gave it to muslims


----------



## botamico (Jun 8, 2018)

Our government, the biggest mafia.
#smallergovernment


----------



## BadGas (Jun 8, 2018)

This is very true.. 

Our gvt reps the highest forms of organized crime ... 



botamico said:


> Our government, the biggest mafia.
> #smallergovernment


----------



## botamico (Jun 9, 2018)

Become a self made millionaire or better yet, a billionaire,  and the politicians come threatening you with monopoly and other trumped up bullshit charges .......unless you contribute to their campaigns. They tried to get Rockefeller for monopoly when he created standard oil. He paid off the government, got smart, and started putting his family members in congress to protect the family fortune. They tried to get Bill Gates for monopoly, and now all he do is donate money to the government. The charges of monopoly disappeared like a fart in the wind.


----------



## botamico (Jun 9, 2018)

Very fucked up to punish people for their success and reward those for failures.
#assbackwards


----------



## BadGas (Jun 13, 2018)

from the poor to the rich.. 

I find it funny how every year now USA rakes in record tax returns... but it makes no dent in the deficit. Not 1 tick.. 

So not only does the tax man steal from us.. but the lawman now steals from us.. And Sessions is a huge supporter of this asset forfeiture also



botamico said:


> Very fucked up to punish people for their success and reward those for failures.
> #assbackwards


----------



## botamico (Jun 15, 2018)

What was Trump thinking when he picked Sessions?


----------



## BadGas (Jun 16, 2018)

botamico said:


> What was Trump thinking when he picked Sessions?



Votes


----------



## botamico (Jun 18, 2018)

The whole border patrol situation is weird too. With rich pedophiles still looming, I don't see anything good coming from taking kids from their parents.


----------



## botamico (Jun 18, 2018)

Sessions is in charge of all that too.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 18, 2018)

Sessions is worthless



botamico said:


> Sessions is in charge of all that too.


----------

